# Ramm 1500 As A Tv



## J1R (Feb 7, 2006)

I have a 03 ram 1500, 5.9 , tow package, 3.92 rear, automatic trans. Looking at an 04 28bhs. Of course the rv dealer says I will be ok, Dodge dealers here in Jersey are useless. They tell me to go to their website and do the numbers. It says I can haul a tt at 7750 loaded, it gives a totoal weight of 13500 but if I add the 7750 and the 6800 for the truck with passengers and cargo it is about 1000 over the 13500 it says for total weight, if I am doing and looking at the numbers correctly. Both numbers are worse case as far as load but might as well go by that.

thanks to anyone who chimes in.

As far as hills go if anyone knows rt 80 in eastern Pa that on long hill where it splits that is one I know we hit a few times going to pococno. Would that one have me crying for a lighter tt?


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome to the site and to another east coast member. I would say that you would be at the upper limits of your TV but you might be OK.

Gary


----------



## J1R (Feb 7, 2006)

I might be ok is what I have been told but might scares me to much.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I work for a GM dealer and I can build out a Dodge on the computer tomorrow and see where it ends up.

Gary


----------



## J1R (Feb 7, 2006)

Not sure if this helps you but the site I went to was dodge.com/towing. Should add that it is the 1500 slt with the 8ft bed and quad cab.

Again thanks to all, I thought when I got my salt water fish tank going that was going to be easy also.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

J1R said:


> Would that one have me crying for a lighter tt?
> [snapback]78926[/snapback]​


No just a bigger TV sunny

Seriously I think your going to be over the 80% rule.

Bill.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

2500Ram said:


> Seriously I think your going to be over the 80% rule.
> Bill.
> [snapback]78938[/snapback]​


This is mostly for the newbies. The seasoned trailer people pretty much understand this topic. But I wanted to give my take on the "80% rule", which says that you shouln't go over 80% of the various weight ratings for your TV. In the first place, it isn't really a rule, but a guideline.

But it happens to be a good guideline. The benefits include having sufficient power for hard towing up big hills, not overtaxing your drivetrain or brakes or suspension or tires, etc. Also, TV reliability and longevity would be enhanced. But most important is the improved safety factor for your vehicle's occupants and the motoring public.

But if you can't make the 80% rule, be sure that you don't go over 100% because then all the good things of being underloaded are completely gone. Then towing becomes difficult and potentially dangerous. Plus your TV will suffer too.

So do yourself a favor and have enough TV for whatever you TT you will pull. And the closer to 80% you are, the more you will like it. Can you have too much TV? I suppose the answer could be yes, but most folks here would say NO!!









Bill


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, J1R!* action

Glad to see you are looking at the best trailers around!









I wish I could say otherwise, but I will come right out with it... You are looking at too much trailer for your truck. There are other Outbacks that can provide a similar amount of living space for much less weight, and I would suggest looking at those. Try the 28RS-DS (even that may be too much), or the new 27's.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## dkdandlad (Apr 6, 2005)

I have a Ram 1500 4x4 W/ a Hemi and possi traction, and I pull a 05 28 Bhs and it will pull the speed limit (mild hills), but it will kill you in gas. I drove from Kansas City to Las Vegas a couple of months ago and the best milage I received was 7mpg. If I were to do it all over again I would keep the trailer and get a Deisel. The truck will do the job, but I beleive it is kinda pushin it on the motor and the truck. If you have any other question regarding hookup or anything else email me at [email protected]


----------



## J1R (Feb 7, 2006)

. Try the 28RS-DS (even that may be too much), or the new 27's.

looking at the new ones the 28 rsds and 27 are 500 pounds heavier than the one we are looking at. Or am I missing something.

Thanks


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

J1R said:


> looking at the new ones the 28 rsds and 27 are 500 pounds heavier than the one we are looking at. Or am I missing something.
> 
> Thanks
> [snapback]78979[/snapback]​


Keystone is getting better about the actual weight of these trailers but even that number is still low. It still won't account for propane, water, gear, food, beer, more beer and coffee. I don't know what the average number is but I've read you can easily add 1000 lbs of gear in your TT, I'm yet to weigh ours but I'll bet were over that 1000 lbs mark with tv's, extra everything, sheets, towels, soap shampoo, food that lives in the pantry, dishes. Really your camper will end up being a traveling apartment with all the storage space available. Take the max TT weight and run those numbers just to be safe.

Bill.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I tow with a new Hemi Ram 1500 and I am very comfortable on level ground but the problem is there is not too much of that around here. I still dont worry too much as I can still get where I am going but I really do wish I had the Cummings.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I'm towing the 28RSDS with an F150. Is it pulling it? Yeah - but above 93%, probably closer to 95% usually. I'm at the max. I have had NO problems. But, I haven't been up in the Adirondack Mountains yet. I'll let you know after Memorial Day.

I would upgrade my TV tomorrow if I could. These guys let me hang out here with too much TT for too little TV only because they know how poor I am and that a new TV is not an option for the forseeable future - and because I laugh at their jokes.









Scott


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I basically pull with the same thing...except older and a 6 1/2 ft bed.

I pulled our 28BHS to Maine the second week we bought the TT, and it did fine.

The only time I wish I had more was when 2 Chevy Duramax's pulling 30 ft Fivers blew past me on the 6 mile hill on I84 just over the New York line.

For general towing, you should be fine. When I buy a new TV, it will be a 3/4 ton just because it should make towing easier. I am quite comfortable with what I have now.....

Steve


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

dkdandlad said:


> I have a Ram 1500 4x4 W/ a Hemi and possi traction, and I pull a 05 28 Bhs and it will pull the speed limit (mild hills), but it will kill you in gas.
> [snapback]78967[/snapback]​


The Hemi's are definitely thirsty engines.....I average 9 MPG towing the TT, about 12-13 on a good day without, and I don't have the Hemi....I have the good ole' 360, 5.9 liter.

Steve


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

J1R said:


> . Try the 28RS-DS (even that may be too much), or the new 27's.
> 
> looking at the new ones the 28 rsds and 27 are 500 pounds heavier than the one we are looking at. Or am I missing something.


You may be right, J1R. Based on the specs shown on the Outback website the 2006 28RS-DS is heavier. I may have misspoken. shy

However, if you look at the specs for a 2004 28RS-DS it is lighter. I don't believe the 28 has gained that much weight, but Keystones numbers for 2006 do seem to be more accurate. So I think it may be the apples and oranges thing. The only way to know for sure is to actualy weigh the things.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## gregjoyal (Jan 25, 2005)

J1R said:


> I have a 03 ram 1500, 5.9 , tow package, 3.92 rear, automatic trans. Looking at an 04 28bhs. Of course the rv dealer says I will be ok, Dodge dealers here in Jersey are useless. They tell me to go to their website and do the numbers. It says I can haul a tt at 7750 loaded, it gives a totoal weight of 13500 but if I add the 7750 and the 6800 for the truck with passengers and cargo it is about 1000 over the 13500 it says for total weight, if I am doing and looking at the numbers correctly. Both numbers are worse case as far as load but might as well go by that.


Where did the 7750 number come from? A 2004 BHS TT is rated at 7000lbs GVW.

So, add your 6800 & 7000 numbers to make 13,800 GCVW. Still over your limit, but oh so close that if you are realistic about what you might be carrying.

If you are concerned, I suggest filling your truck up with fuel, load some people into the cab and some more stuff into the box to 'simulate' the camping experience. Then get your truck weighed. If it's close to 6800, then you haven't got room for the tongue weight of a TT anyways.

I know I'm close with my Av and 28RSS. But I travel light (2 adults and small dog) and never with fresh water in the TT. I've never weighed the combo, but I figure I'm at between 12,500 & 12,800 lbs. Too close for some, but I'm not worried. I've got good sway control and the prodigy brake control. I don't speed and we have never travelled very far or through the mountains (if only we had some in the prairies...). We go where there is electrical power, fresh water and firewood available.

You really need to consider every detail of your expected camping experience. If you have a family of 4 and a dog, like to take everyone's bikes, need 2 batteries for dry-camping and then want to fill the back of your truck with firewood... Well, good luck with anything but a 3/4 ton.

Some day there will be a 3/4 diesel in my driveway. I just can't justify the cost for the less than 4000 miles I put on my truck last year.

I hope you find what you are looking for!
Greg


----------



## dkdandlad (Apr 6, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> dkdandlad said:
> 
> 
> > I have a Ram 1500 4x4 W/ a Hemi and possi traction, and I pull a 05 28 Bhs and it will pull the speed limit (mild hills), but it will kill you in gas.Â
> ...


 Hunter you sold me the trailer, its me David use to live in Kansas City now in LAs Vegas


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

gregjoyal said:


> J1R said:
> 
> 
> > I have a 03 ram 1500, 5.9 , tow package, 3.92 rear, automatic trans. Looking at an 04 28bhs. Of course the rv dealer says I will be ok, Dodge dealers here in Jersey are useless.Â They tell me to go to their website and do the numbers. It says I can haul a tt at 7750 loaded, it gives a totoal weight of 13500 but if I add the 7750 and the 6800 for the truck with passengers and cargo it is about 1000 over the 13500 it says for total weight, if I am doing and looking at the numbers correctly.Â Both numbers are worse case as far as load but might as well go by that.Â
> ...


The 7750 came from the tow rating of the truck.

Is the 6800 the actual weight or the quoted curb weight? This is where the 80% rule of thumb comes in. If you only haul 80% of your rating of 7750 you can tow 6200. This keeps you well within you GCWR and under all your limits when loaded with fuel, water and people. It cuts into your CCC but we all want to be safe.


----------



## J1R (Feb 7, 2006)

Well we bought it anyway, thank you to all the helped. The price was to ggod to pass up and it it turns out I know the former owner, he got a new truck so he got a knew 5th. We figure we only really have three trips planned for the year. Two of them involve others so we will have a chase truck to take alot of stuff if need be and one of them going has a 3500 cummings so he could always pull it. I will beat on the dodge a bit than turn it in when the lease comes up and get a bigger something.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Well congrats on the new TT sunny

Beating up a lease, not going there.

Where does everyone find these Cummings engines









Just funnin, Enjoy the Outback.

Bill.


----------



## J1R (Feb 7, 2006)

Beating up a lease, not going there.

you should have seen my last dodge I turned in, just one example a tie down was flapping in the breeze when I brought hime my quad. No problem right ................................... until I had to back up. Heard this big bang and sure enough the rear corner at the post hole was about two inches lower than the rest of the bed. I put the bed cover back on turned the truck in about two months later and was the dealers problem. If they really gave a **** I would have been hit for about 2500-2800 in repairs

Where does everyone find these Cummings engines








I had to read my post ttwwiiccee and I was about to ask myself what the hell is this guy talking about.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

J1R, I guess leases have changed alot in the last few years. It used to be if there were any problems with the car not being in showroom condition your were responsible to pay to make it that way. As for the Cummings, it actually a Cummins engine.

No harm intended.

Enjoy your new Outback.

Bill.


----------



## J1R (Feb 7, 2006)

J1R, I guess leases have changed alot in the last few years. It used to be if there were any problems with the car not being in showroom condition your were responsible to pay to make it that way.

Not sure about the rest of the country but hear in the north east leases are like, well leave it everyone has on.

As for the Cummings, it actually a Cummins engine.

Got to put a few rounds into the kids xbox, can't concentrate on typing. Hearing Alex. melman, Marty and Gloria from madagascar to much


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

J1R said:


> Got to put a few rounds into the kids xbox, can't concentrate on typing. Hearing Alex. melman, Marty and Gloria from madagascar to much
> [snapback]79164[/snapback]​


Isn't that fun listening to them while typing
It always drives me nuts









Don


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

gregjoyal said:


> J1R said:
> 
> 
> > I have a 03 ram 1500, 5.9 , tow package, 3.92 rear, automatic trans. Looking at an 04 28bhs. Of course the rv dealer says I will be ok, Dodge dealers here in Jersey are useless.Â They tell me to go to their website and do the numbers. It says I can haul a tt at 7750 loaded, it gives a totoal weight of 13500 but if I add the 7750 and the 6800 for the truck with passengers and cargo it is about 1000 over the 13500 it says for total weight, if I am doing and looking at the numbers correctly.Â Both numbers are worse case as far as load but might as well go by that.Â
> ...


I agree, seems pretty high for the 28 bhs weight. weighed mine last summer right at 6000 pounds loaded with 'stuff', empty grey/black tanks, a splash of water in fresh tank, and full propane tanks. my silverado (see sig below) pulls it fairly well, but huffs and puffs on steep hills or above 65 MPH. truck itself weight is a shade over 6300 lbs and hitch weight right at 700 lbs. my truck is rated at 7500Lbs for towing and 13,000 GCVW, so I'm within the limits, but certainly wouldn't want to attach any more weight to the back of the vehicle, and my truck would really struggle in mountainous terrain, though does just fine around the midwest where we live. I'll bet the dodge will perform very similar. also, got 8.5 MPG on a 2 week trip last summer. a little better at 55 - 60, a little worse at 65-70 mph, but need a diesel if you want much better.

scott


----------



## Pastor John (Oct 13, 2005)

I'll throw in with the others here: there's quite a bit of difference between meeting the specs and having a comfortable ride. Although you might slide in under the maximum towing specs, I think you'll find that you're gonna be pretty uncomfortable with that much weight pushing a Ram 1500. We started out with an '02 1500 5.9 towing our 21RS, and even though it was well within the weight specs, I felt underpowered. It was surprising how much difference upgrading to the 2500 diesel made. If you do elect to go with the combo you're describing, a Reese dual cam sway and weight distribution hitch will go a long way towards providing a more comfortable and safe ride. Like others have said, Keystone's weight specs for their trailers are *umm* "optimistic".


----------



## J1R (Feb 7, 2006)

If you do elect to go with the combo you're describing, a Reese dual cam sway and weight distribution hitch will go a long way towards providing a more comfortable and safe ride.

That was a yes or no thought. I told my wife whatever we look at we will have to add in atleast 500 for that and the brake controller


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

I am going to throw a little sand around in this internet sandbox....

"Deisel? You don't need no stinking deisel---you can't handle a deisel!!"

Just get a V-10!! 









Scott


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

snsgraham said:


> I am going to throw a little sand around in this internet sandbox....
> 
> "Deisel? You don't need no stinking deisel---you can't handle a deisel!!"
> 
> ...


I agree but I think what's being said is a 1/2 ton will do it barely, flat lands. With a 3/4 or 1 ton you get the extras like bigger brakes, trans, trans cooler, bigger radiator, more payload all around. Gas or Diesel isn't the question.

J1R, go to the new members check in area for a welcome to Outbackers









Bill.


----------



## J1R (Feb 7, 2006)

That was a yes or no thought. I told my wife whatever we look at we will have to add in atleast 500 for that and the brake controller
[snapback]79412[/snapback]​[/quote]

Just read my own typing, AGAIN. I should have said it was not a yes or no thought.


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

You'll be ok with that setup unless you test it with a bigger truck.







I started with the 03 with the 360 and 410 rear end. Mileage was around 9 on flat land at 60 mph. Son outgrew the backseat so I traded for a 04 with the 4 full doors and 4.7L with 3.73 rear end. I really couldn't tell that much difference between the 2 trucks and towed with both of them on trips 1000 miles plus. My son outgrew that backseat so I went as big as I could find and put the diesel with it. Oh baby I didn't know what I was missing. I warped brake rotors on both Dodges so the extra heavy duty parts are well worth it. I've never weighed the TT but it don't much matter now anyway.


----------

